# New serra



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

hey all, just picked this guy up at a local fish store. I think it is a spilo, but was not able to take very clear pics. He likes to hide! I will have better ones once he gets used to his new home!!!


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

and by the way, the water is a little cloudy cause i had just added some water clarifier!!! more pics to come soon!


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

i think is sanchezi.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

dweizoro said:


> i think is sanchezi.
> [snapback]1163355[/snapback]​


I thought that too, but the more i looked at spilos the more it looked like one, i could be wrong... help me out!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

dweizoro said:


> i think is sanchezi.
> [snapback]1163355[/snapback]​


yep

its not a spilo to my knowledge

i think it maybe even a purple form sanchezi cuz i see some purple along his lateral line


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

here is a more clear picture of the new guy! does look more like a sanchezi!


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

i have one too~but so small.haha


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

yeah it looks like a purple form or red form sanchezi looks kinda like mine

nice pick up tho!


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

what size ?


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

he is probably around 4-5", did not measure him, maybe 6" at the most.


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

my sanchesi is 4"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks like a Sanchezi to me - sweet little guy









Those fish labelled "Spilo CF" in the past (ie. the ones with the red throat/belly), 99 out of 100 times turned out to be Sanchezi's - the name "Spilo CF" is obsolete nowadays...


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

same I think it's sanchezi


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

thanks all, i agree and when i bought him i thought he was a sanchezi as well, but i tend to mix those up with the spilo. that is why i asked! thanks for all your help. either way, he is a very aggressive sanchezi, and i like him a lot!!!


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice Sanchezi's, they remind me of the one I had.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice Sanchezi's, they remind me of the one I had.









* Sorry for the double posts*


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yep very nice Sanchezi.


----------

